# Christmas idea



## auntdot (Dec 23, 2007)

Don't want to ruffle any feathers but Christmas is a special day.

There may be many DC'eres who are alone.  Or some who just want or need to chat.

Maybe the mods, God bless them, could make a thread.

No topic. Just one DC'er talking about whatever.  Chatting.  

Y'all may not want to do that, but I think it would be a good idea.

Just a thought. Merry Christmas.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 23, 2007)

It's a good idea... I'll try to check in sometime in the afternoon.


----------



## Barb L. (Dec 23, 2007)

Great idea Auntdot, Merry Christmas !


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll be around here and there! I'll be very tired after a long nights work but I will check in...


Santa ahh........ Uncle Bob


----------



## kadesma (Dec 23, 2007)

This thread right here is great for all of us including the mods and administrators if they need a break and just want to get away for a minute. I know we will be busy and noisy and after several hours of it, I sneak off to have a quiet minute..This would be a great place to come hang out and say HI..Thanks Aunt Dot cool idea.
kades


----------



## Katie H (Dec 23, 2007)

Buck and I'll be busy Christmas morning stripping packages of wrapping paper and ribbon, but I'll have the bulk of the rest of the day to do whatever I want.  It'll be just the two of us for the holiday, so I'll check in from time to time while my turkey cooks.


----------



## Constance (Dec 23, 2007)

I won't be very busy, and there isn't anything you can't talk to me about. I've pretty well been there, done that, or have friends or family that did. You cannot shock me. 
I've had to deal with depression off and on most of my life, but I've fought the good fight, and can tell you about some of the things (all free!) that have really helped me. 

There's always hugs available from G'ma Connie. (Or, I can bash you with my cane, whichever is applicable. LOL!)


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 23, 2007)

whew!  I won't be the only one online seeing if anyone's around haha!  Holidays get a little lonely for me!  My daughter goes to her Dad's half the day, so I don't usually go see my family (45 minutes away) until the evening.  I'll be checking in too!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 23, 2007)

I will be around for sure not a whole going around here.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 23, 2007)

My family has plans for me.  First, it'll be with my kids, and my daughter's sister-in-law.  Then, I'll be off to my sister's house for dinner and comraderie.  I may get time to check in late in the evening.  But know this, I am with all of my DC freinds in heart, all the time.  You're a great bunch.

Oh, and AuntDot, this is a great idea.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Bilby (Dec 23, 2007)

Well as Christmas Eve is already half way over here, by the time you guys have Christmas, I'll be on to Boxing Day so I expect I'll be on after lunch sometime. May even log on Christmas Day but may not be until quite late.  All depends how fried I get I guess. If my mum goes for a lay down in the afternoon, I may log on then too.


----------



## auntdot (Dec 24, 2007)

Gosh, I guess this is the thread.

Bilby we turned to Christmas Eve here about half an hour ago. Hope your Christmas is merry.

Am taking a few minutes and a wee dram of whisky to relax.

We bought a standing rib roast and it is drying in the fridge - have found that is a great way to do roast beast. Leave it for about three or four days naked on a rack.

Then are going to make Yorkshire pud and some veggies. And whatever else we feel like.

When ther are just two of you things can be casual.

Merry Christmas y'all.


----------



## QSis (Dec 24, 2007)

Tell us about Boxing Day, Bilby. 

I could look it up, but it's nicer to hear about it from a friend. 

Lee


----------



## kadesma (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi guys,
a quick hello and then I'm off to dialysis and will be home about 10:00am.
It's Christmas eve here too..Lots to do today and the best being, having all the little ones bouncing around with happy faces...

sharing a mug or glass of something yummy and some cookies and fudge..
See ya all later..
kades


----------



## Bilby (Dec 24, 2007)

*Boxing Day*



> Tell us about Boxing Day, Bilby.
> 
> I could look it up, but it's nicer to hear about it from a friend.
> 
> Lee


 
Gee Lee, now you're testing my history knowledge!!! Boxing Day is really St Stephen's Day (as in the carol - Good King Wenceslas, "...on the feast of Stephen"), December 26. Tradition has it that you would give a present to people who had worked for you, in my childhood, that was the garbo, postie, milko, etc; in my mum's time it would have included the coal man and the ice man, and probably the bloke who did the septics. Go back even further and it was gifts the poor, your serfs and your servants. We would use an envelope now but previously it would have been a box. Depending on what era you talk about, would depend on what went into the envelope/box - coins, food, cloth, etc.

I can't recall whether St Stephen had anything to do with this or whether it is just a coincidence that the two days fall on the same day.

We get it as a public holiday as England proclaimed it as a Bank Holiday way back when for all her subjects incl the colonies. [Aside: Because we were/are a colony, we also have this lovely employment condition called long service leave, which I believe Americans don't have. After so many years of service with the same employer (with mine it is seven years), you are entitled to so many weeks leave. I've never been eligible so can't tell you how many weeks - think it is three months but could be wrong. This came about cos of when we were first settled. It took so long for the officers to return to England for leave that LSL was introduced. And we have never given it up!!!]

For Australians, Boxing Day traditionally means catching up with the rest of the family and friends that you missed in the previous two days, eating up leftovers, watching the Boxing Day International Test Cricket Match or the Sydney to Hobart Yacht Race, or just recovering from the stress that is usually Christmas. It is also a time for the kids to play with the toys that they got but never really got a chance to get into going to all the rellies places. And for a lot it is also a time for beaches or the movies. In the Eastern States, I think the sales start but Perth doesn't have trading on Boxing Day. And for the self-employed it is just a relief!!

Now I'm sure I have made a few over simplifications or got some points slightly wrong but for a spur of the moment recollection, that's the best I can do!! Hope it helps!!


----------



## Bilby (Dec 24, 2007)

kadesma said:


> Hi guys,
> a quick hello and then I'm off to dialysis and will be home about 10:00am.
> It's Christmas eve here too..Lots to do today and the best being, having all the little ones bouncing around with happy faces...
> 
> ...


Have a good session Kadesma and a merry Christmas too!  It is often a fun session (well here it was) with the nurses giving out bits of the forbidden fruit cake or chocolates.  I tried to get them to swing to a bottle of bubbly instead but they just weren't into that idea!!!


----------



## QSis (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh wow, Bilby!  I had this vague notion that Boxing Day was just a day off to clean up all the boxes and mess as a fallout of Christmas!  In fact, I could have sworn that a Bermudian TOLD me that.  I'm so gullible.

Bummer that we, once British colonies, did NOT keep the "long term leave" tradition.  I certainly could use it!

Love your colorful idioms! Thanks for the explie!  

Merry Christmas and Happy Boxing Day, Bilby!

Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 24, 2007)

Bilby...Thanks for the interesting read on Boxing Day. Like Miiss Lee said I could have looked it up, but you made it much more interesting!!


----------



## Bilby (Dec 24, 2007)

Glad I could provide everyone with a bit of a diversion from those last minute tasks before the Day happens.

Lee, a lot of people say that about taking the boxes out on Christmas Day but I don't think it is really right historically but it is also true, as people do often clear up from the Day and throw things out. Some even lose the tree on Boxing Day.  So don't feel gullible cos it is touted as that too.  Who knows, it may even be the real reason but we have made it sound better by giving it the more noble definition!!!

Australian life IS an idiom!!! LOL  (I hate to think what they colloquially called the man who did the septics!!!!)


----------



## auntdot (Dec 24, 2007)

I love this forum, for one reason I learn so much.

I went and Googled about Boxing day.  Yep, it seems that people would get or give someone a bonus or gift, apparently monetary, in a box or so it seems.

Maybe the basis of the Christmas bonus for all I know.

Anyway by my calculation, and that can be off by a lot, it is now Christmas in Australia and New Zealand.  So a very Merry Christmas to you folks.

Know there are a lot on this forum.

Take care and again Merry Christmas.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 25, 2007)

Aunt Dot you were only six minutes short of midnight when you posted!!!  Well calculated.

My mum also added that Boxing Day was the day apprentices would take a box around to the householders and get tips put in the box. This was in England in the 30/40's. Can't see this happening now though.

I'm about to head off to my aunt's about 30 mins from here for the leftovers dinner. Had lunch with my mum at her house and brought her back to my joint.  Today has been the second hottest Christmas Day in Perth.  The hottest was on Christmas Day 1967.  I was a couple of weeks short of being born for that one, so today is the hottest Christmas Day that I have lived through. And let me tell you, it feels it! Tonight the minimum is going to be something like 23C which I believe is the perfect maximum temperature!!!!

Hope you are all enjoying your Christmas now and I will catch up with you all later!!  Don't over eat!! ;-)


----------



## Em_ (Dec 25, 2007)

Bilby, that 23C is only a few off what our max was here in Brisbane.  I think we hit something like 28C, coolest Christmas Day in about 10 years I think.  No matter, at least it assisted with the hot lunch we had, and didn't sweat it out as much as I thought we would!

Hope everyone has/had a wonderful day with their loved ones, and didn't overeat.... at least too much.

And bring on the Boxing Day sales tomorrow - can't wait!!


----------



## SueBear (Dec 25, 2007)

I wanted to stop by and wish everyone happy holidays. I have some cooking to do but most is fairly taken care of. I do plan on making storage and moving furniture in the living room as that needs to take place. 

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas Everyone!!

Have Lots of Fun & Enjoy the Day!!!!!!


----------



## corazon (Dec 25, 2007)

dh is working today so we did our Christmas celebrations yesterday.  Santa made a special early trip to our house.   I will be in and out of dc today.

We had a fun day yesterday.  Presents and a walk down to the beach while the turkey was cooking.  Turkey was tough though.  I think it was just the bird.  I've done the recipe enough times that it'd be very hard for me to mess it up.   I always get my turkey from the same place and have always been very happy with it, except for this year.  

We played with the kids and put them to bed.  Then dh and I watched 3 episodes of 24 from last season.  Aidan woke up and wanted to sleep with his dad, so I went into sleep with the little one (I suppose he's getting to be not so little anymore, how bout _littler_ one?).  He climbed up on my chest, said "hi mom," and fell asleep. 

I love those kids.

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Constance (Dec 25, 2007)

We had our Christmas with all the kids on Saturday, as that was best for the out-of-town ones, but we'll have a special Christmas dinner with my daughter and her family this evening. Everything is prepared and ready to stick in the oven, except for the scalloped potatoes, which won't take but a few minutes to prepare. The oven will be full, so I'll pop them in the microwave.

I hope you're all having a good Christmas day!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 25, 2007)

Bilby said:


> Have a good session Kadesma and a merry Christmas too!  It is often a fun session (well here it was) with the nurses giving out bits of the forbidden fruit cake or chocolates.  I tried to get them to swing to a bottle of bubbly instead but they just weren't into that idea!!!


Had a great session Bilby, our center is full of wonderful caring nurses and aides.. you feel more like a family than being in a place to be taken care of because you are ill. I took a ton of different cookies for everyone and they passed around coffee and tea for us..It was fun and we all left with a happy smile.
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Merry Happy Christmas!!!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 25, 2007)

Buck and  I are happy campers.  We had a  delightful present-opening  session this morning after a tasty "special" Christmas morning breakfast.  We've talked to all 5 of our children and their  families and I've spoken to all of my siblings.  Our Christmas dinner was perfect and all our kitties are having a wonderful time licking out the the pans that held the remnants of our turkey dinner.

I'm being loved by  and purred at by our new little Sally.  Life is good.  Merry Christmas to all.


----------

